# acute lymphocytic leukemia



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry, no experience, just sending my prayers for sweet Ella to feel better.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes. If I'm not mistaken, I think it was on your other thread:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...11932-things-getting-worse-7.html#post1670346

God bless you. Study up and get the needed help ASAP. I hope Dr. Root's drug cocktail and blood tranfusions will give your boy the same help it gave ours. When their platelet count is so low they just don't have any energy. Anemia leaves anyone with it tired. I hope you get the diabetes under control too. For sure, nothing to trifle with.


----------



## jude (Dec 1, 2007)

*glucose levels out of control*

does anyone know whether diabetes is harder to regulate when there is an underlying dx of leukemia? ella's urine this morning showed glucose over 2000 mg/dl. that was after 7 hours after insulin shot.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry, just bumping up your thread for more knowledgeable people to see it. Hugs to sweet Ella.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Bumping up for Ella.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jude*

Jude

Praying for Ella.


----------

